# PCI Express to RS232



## Chriz (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit PCI Express Karten für Notebooks gemacht, die auf RS 232 wandeln?
Speziell Typ A und B?

Ich habe gerade bei ebay solche Karten entdeckt, die vom Anbieter in höchsten Tönen gelobt werden. Kosten 89.90 + Versand.

http://cgi.ebay.de/PCI-Express-auf-RS232-Adapter-Karte-COM-Seriell-PCMCIA_W0QQitemZ110341992088QQcmdZViewItemQQptZElektroger%C3%A4te?hash=item110341992088&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


Suche eine sinnige alternative für mein Notebook. Da ich 2 "Schächte" frei habe, käme mir sowas sehr gelegen.


Also .... mal raus mit Euren Meinungen.

MfG

chriz


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Januar 2009)

Mit dem vierwöchigen Rücktrittsrecht ist der Kauf  nicht sonderlich risikoreich. Wenns nicht funktioniert "ohne Angaben von Gründen" zurückschicken. Allerdings ist mir die Argumentation "USB ist nicht für hohe Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt" nicht gang eingänglich. Mit USB können 480 MBit/s übertragen werden. Welche serielle Schnittstelle schafft das?


----------



## seeba (27 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Welche serielle Schnittstelle schafft das?


Ist sATA nicht auch eine serielle Schnittstelle?  USB doch auch!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Januar 2009)

seeba schrieb:


> Ist sATA nicht auch eine serielle Schnittstelle?  USB doch auch!


Und Ethernet natürlich auch ... 
Im Kontext geht es aber um die herkömmliche serielle Schnittstelle, auch als RS323 oder V.24 bekannt, wie ja bereits vom Themenersteller erwähnt.


----------



## seeba (27 Januar 2009)

War auch nur Spaß und übelstes OffTopic.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Januar 2009)

seeba schrieb:


> War auch nur Spaß und übelstes OffTopic.



Deshalb habe ich auch sooo geantwortet 
Aber es gibt mittlerweile schon sehr schnelle serielle Verbindungen. Auch die neuesten SCSI-Varianten sind seriell und sauschnell (hier schreibt ein Schwabe, der darf das schreiben). Auch beim Ethernet sind sie derzeit 10GBit angelangt. Wer hätte dies vor zwei Jahrzehnten gedacht.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Januar 2009)

> auch als RS323 oder V.24 bekannt,



also RS323 sagt mir gar nichts


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Januar 2009)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> also RS323 sagt mir gar nichts


Also, der RS323 ist eine spezielle Spottvariante des normalen 323er (du weißt schon, der aus München). Da da nur einer mitfahren darf, zählt er auch zu den seriellen Übertragungsmedien.


----------



## seeba (28 Januar 2009)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> also RS323 sagt mir gar nichts


Mensch, jetzt ärgert ihn doch nicht so... *ROFL*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Januar 2009)

seeba schrieb:


> Mensch, jetzt ärgert ihn doch nicht so... *ROFL*


Und Oberchefe hat ja Recht und du natürlich auch. Und so ein Beitrag ärgert mich nicht. Wenn du meinen vorigen genau liest, erkennst du dies.


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Januar 2009)

ich hab ja auch grad sowas gekauft - und da ich noch nicht ausgiebig getestet habe (Zeitmangel), würde mich ja schon interessieren, ob sowas besser funktioniert als eine USB-RS232-Lösung. Und den Threadersteller wahrscheinlich auch ...


----------



## seeba (28 Januar 2009)

Also meine PCMCIA RS232 Lösung funktioniert definitiv besser!


----------



## SBC-User (31 Januar 2009)

ich muß sagen das ich mit meiner usb-wandler nie solche probleme hatte wie mit vom threadersteller benannter karte die karte hatte ich mir letzten monat vom selben verkäufer gekauft und war nicht zu frieden, das system unterbricht regelmäßig die kommunikation, evtl. liegts auch an meinem notebook, aber bei usb habe ich solche probs schlicht nie gehabt


----------



## seeba (31 Januar 2009)

Ich hab so eine Karte von ExSys. Funktioniert prima!


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Februar 2009)

seeba schrieb:


> Also meine *PCMCIA* RS232 Lösung funktioniert definitiv besser!


sorry. der TE sprach von PCI-Express ...
funktioniert also besser als USB oder besser als PCI-Express?


----------



## seeba (2 Februar 2009)

Besser als ein USB-Adapter. Allerdings funktionieren ExpressCards genau so gut! Man darf halt nicht immer das billige Geraffel kaufen! *ROFL*


----------



## seeba (2 Februar 2009)

http://www.brainboxes.com/product/expresscard_serial/VX-001.aspx
Oder gleich mit 2 Schnittstellen:
http://www.brainboxes.com/product/expresscard_serial/VX-012.aspx

Ich hab die PCMCIA Variante auch einmal im Einsatz.


----------



## Tiwazzzt (8 Februar 2009)

Was haltet  ihr von dieser Express Card hier:

http://www.amazon.de/DeLock-Controller-Seriell-Express-Card/dp/B0011ML6UE

Zu Billig für die Kommunikation mit meiner CPU314?


----------



## seeba (8 Februar 2009)

Mag natürlich sein, dass es funktioniert, aber kauf lieber gleich die Brainboxes und alles funktioniert wie mit einer echten Schnittstelle.


----------



## Tiwazzzt (8 Februar 2009)

Welchen Vorteil besitzt sie? Wie teuer? Funktioniert dieses Brainboxes auch an meinem Notebook? Und welches könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## seeba (8 Februar 2009)

http://www.brainboxes.com/product/expresscard_serial/VX-001.aspx

Steht alles hier, kostet im deutschen Handel etwa 90 Euro.


----------



## Tiwazzzt (8 Februar 2009)

http://www.csv-direct.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A1900081&pva=froogle

Würde es auch so ein billiger machen?


----------

